# Brute750 vs Brute750 vs Polaris 850



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

OK i got to test the VDI today. Its running a little rich but still running pretty good. I need a pipe to take advantage of the fuel programmer. My biggest problem was keeping the front down. My buddies 750 with the stock ECU was just pinning the throttle but i was having to back out some to let the front come back down.

We also had a Polaris 850 EFI playing with us as well. 

So heres what we had. All three bikes have the same tires. 28" Zillas on ITP wheels. My brute had the VDI while "2 shoes" dark green brute had a stock ECU. Both brutes have very close to the same clutch springs. Both are snorkeled and have stock air filters and stock pipes. The Polaris 850 has a K&N filter with a Swamp series Pipe , HMF optimizer and stock clutch springs.

Heres the first run with just the brutes. You can see i'm having a hard time keeping it on the ground.




 





Heres the second run. I'm getting better at the launch but had trouble with it pulling wheelies of the line on every run we did.




 





OK here the first run with all three. Brute 750's on the outsides with the Polaris 850 in the middle.
Me and the 850 both wheelie off the start.




 





Heres the second run with all three. 850 got a good start and got this one easy. I'm still starting on two wheels.LOL




 





I'm finally getting the hang of keeping it down here and got a good start.




 





Heres one with me on the out side. 850 in the middle and Mud In My Bloods very own Bam Bam on his red 420....LOL.




 





Heres one with me and the 850 both getting a good start.




 





Here both 750's again. Mine has the VDI and the other has a stock ECU.




 




 




Here one with me on the 850 Polaris and Bam Bam on my 750. I think the power scared the crap out of him cause he let of the throttle. He been riding that 420 to long ......LOL.... Just messen Bam Bam:bigok:




 



To sum it up we had a blast today. IMO the VDI make a good bit more low end power over the stock ECU but can be a hand full at times. When riding both brute back to back you can feel the difference.It actually feels like more then it is really. Another thing i would like to add is that it ran very cool today. Since adding the VDI my temp has been no higher then 190 and i had to rid around in revere just to see that high. Today it got no higher the 175 at any time. That my friends is about 25 to 30 degrees cooler then it was running with the stock ECU.!!

As for the big Polaris 850 I'll have to say its a sleeper. The power is so smooth it will fool you as to how fast it really is and it rides like a caddy. The launch is no were near as hard as the Brute and it lacks the snap all us brute owners love but in the end its just as fast. As you can see in the videos if you took the time to watch them all. The race is won in the first 60 feet. Who ever was leading at that point won every time hands down. So if you run across one on the trail just remember. Its not the old POPO tank of yeastier years. This thing hauls pretty good to be so heavy. So be on your A game and you might pull off the win. Both are very close in performance.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

That looked like a lot of fun to tape:rockn:Good luck with keepin it on all fours:haha:Have you thought about water in the front two:haha:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

boy that 850 does have some oomph.
thanks for taking the time to document that testing. 
metal man rocks!

i can see that VDI does keep those front wheels in the air. if you ever rode mine you will see it's night and day between yours. my tires are heavy!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Its basically imposable to take off and not lift the front if you hit it full throttle. I was having to hit the throttle and back off about half way till it set back down then open it up.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

nice review!


----------



## Bam Bam (Mar 20, 2009)

I feel violated, I was robbed


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL Thats OK Bam Bam. You made one heck of a camera man.:bigok:


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Metal man thanks for the info I have been waiting to see what people thought of there vdi Now its time for me to get one !!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice......Those 850's are fast


----------

